
Show HN: StatusBay–provides the missing visibility into K8s deployment process - kaplanelad
Hi Guys,<p>Yesterday we have released StatusBay .
StatusBay is an open source tool that provides the missing visibility into the K8s deployment process<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statusbay.io&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;similarweb&#x2F;statusbay<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;similarweb&#x2F;statusbay-helm<p>Would love to hear your thoughts &amp; feedback.
Enjoy!
======
